# Signal distortion



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

When I have my N7 plugged into a power source and headphones, I get signal distortion through the headphones. This is with the USB cable/charger that came with the N7. Does anyone else get anything similar?


----------



## LauraSakura (Oct 13, 2012)

I very often listen to headphones while plugged in to AC. Can you try using a different cable / AC adaptor? I'd also try a different wall socket, just to be safe

VZW GNex-Codename(Android) 3.6.6


----------

